# ***OFFICIAL*** Randy Couture vs. Lyoto Machida



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Georges St Pierre fighting Jake Shields at UFC 129 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Machida takes this one. I think it will be a pretty easy match up for him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Randy hasn't had a competitive fight since Nov 2009. Last two outings were freak shows that he never would have lost.

How good is Randy right now? I'm not sure anybody really knows. How can they. But we'll find out saturday that's for sure.

But while we're guessing... Machida KO first minute.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I guess I need to look up the definition of "freakshow".

I don't understand how a fight against a former champion who had just beat Stephan Bonner and had FOTN with Shogun qualifies.

Just because Captain America made it look easy doesn't mean it was.

Smith
Rizzo
Liddell
Gonzaga
Vera
All younger, faster, better strikers than Randy.

Machida will be in fine company when he adds his name to that list.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I guess I need to look up the definition of "freakshow".
> 
> I don't understand how a fight against a former champion who had just beat Stephan Bonner and had FOTN with Shogun qualifies.
> 
> ...


The Vera fight was his last competitive fight. My point is that none of us know where he is at, as hes been unchallenged in any way since. Coleman was NEVER IN A MILLION YEARS going to do anything of note to Couture, and thats exactly as it went down.

Basically, how do you know what kind of capabilities Randy has right now? We haven't seen him do shit for ages! All this talk of a 45 year olds clinch game that nobody has seen tested for 1.5 years... as if its exactly as it was then. 

If Randy wins I will be in awe of him. No doubt about it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Bleacher report


> Lyoto Machida is always prepared and concentrated inside of the cage, as he outside of it, but his opponent thinks otherwise.
> 
> Randy Couture, who will challenge Machida at UFC 129, says he believes Machida is doing a lot more talking than he usually does and it leads him to believe that the Brazilian is worried prior to next Saturday night.
> 
> ...


don't worry Machida. You're young you'll be back.:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Randy hasn't had a competitive fight since Nov 2009. Last two outings were freak shows that he never would have lost.
> 
> How good is Randy right now? I'm not sure anybody really knows. How can they. But we'll find out saturday that's for sure.
> 
> But while we're guessing... *Machida KO first minute.*


Great Call :thumbsup:

First Round KO!!!


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

Machida will knock him down and then pound him for a couple of seconds and the ref will stop it, first round.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

'Randy can't beat Chuck, he'll be KO'ed within a minute'
'Randy can't beat Tito, Tito is a much better wrestler and will control him'
'Randy can't beat Tim Sylvia, the reach is too great and he is too old. Tim will KO him any way he likes.'
'Randy can't beat Gonzaga, he is the young buck who will dethrone the old lion.'

I've heard it before, and Dana White corrects people the best, 'I have learned to never bet against Randy Couture.' Say what you want but I think Randy is going to go out on a huge win.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Couture takes this one by UD in my opinion. I trust in his clinch abilities being superior to those of Machidas - Jackson held him against the cage and got a takedown - and i think he will be able to dominate him against the fence, interspersed with takedown attempts.

On a side note, Machida is likely to come out far more aggressive in this bout. Mainly because he lost the fight with Rampage purely by his own reluctance to engage and constant backpedaling. That will be interesting to see.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Machida should finish Couture here quite easily, I can't see Couture being able to clinch Machida against the cage for three rounds considering Machida's immense Sumo skills and ability to keep fighters at a distance.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

well lets make a bet here...how about machida loses i will change my avatar to randy couture ...and if machida wins this you will also change ur avatar to machida..any1 wanna bet here :thumb02:


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Randy Couture by decision


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I definitely won't put any bets down on this fight, but if Big Nog can win the grappling and striking against Randy then Lyoto _should_ be able to dominate him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> 'Randy can't beat Chuck, he'll be KO'ed within a minute'
> 'Randy can't beat Tito, Tito is a much better wrestler and will control him'
> 'Randy can't beat Tim Sylvia, the reach is too great and he is too old. Tim will KO him any way he likes.'
> 'Randy can't beat Gonzaga, he is the young buck who will dethrone the old lion.'
> ...


.

Dude, I appreciate your list of awesome. None of it untrue. BUT, its been a god damn long time since any of those fights. There has been a lot of unimpressive fights since. Each one slower and more painful to watch then the last. He hasn't properly competed for an age. Every year that goes by means a lot more to a 45+ year old then to a younger chap. When was the last time Couture beat anybody convincingly? Gonzaga? That was 4 years ago.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> .
> 
> Dude, I appreciate your list of awesome. None of it untrue. BUT, its been a god damn long time since any of those fights. There has been a lot of unimpressive fights since. Each one slower and more painful to watch then the last. He hasn't properly competed for an age. Every year that goes by means a lot more to a 45+ year old then to a younger chap. When was the last time Couture beat anybody convincingly? Gonzaga? That was 4 years ago.


Yeah... walking out to "strangle hold" before he choked Mark Coleman in the 2nd round was neither convincing nor impressive because any middle aged fool could whip Stephan Bonner's ass and make a fight of the night with Shogun

edit: Not letting the best boxer to ever step into the Octagon throw a single punch didn't impress me none niether


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Yeah... walking out to "strangle hold" before he choked Mark Coleman in the 2nd round was neither convincing nor impressive because any middle aged fool could whip Stephan Bonner's ass and make a fight of the night with Shogun


I love your efforts friend.... but come on now. What do you think Machida would do to Coleman? Rua looked horrible in his fight against the old wobbly muppet. None of these things come even remotely close to taking on a prime Machida.

The most impressive thing I've seen Couture do of late is surviving those sub attempts against Nog. Shows he still has some good core strength. However, Nog had to barely touch him to drop him. Machida is going to punch him in the face, not try to sub him. So, we come back to the clinch game of Couture which nobody has seen tested for 1.5 years.

Actually, all this serious debating is making my knob shrink. Ifs not becoming of a gentleman of my ridiculousness. Truth is, if Couture wins, I'll be amused to say the least! But he wont. Take that to the bank. ( Not that banks provide any kind of security these days )


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

All depends on what Machida steps into the cage, if he starts the same way he did against Rampage then I think Randy could easily win a round or two off him.

If Machida comes out the blocks and starts throwing kicks and punches from the get go then he will take a TKO victory.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

It hurts to say this but I've got Machida for this one. Although I'd LOVE to see Couture, Cro Cop, Big Nog, Ortiz, Fedor, Wanderlei go on winning for years to come it just isn't gonna happen. I'm gonna go with a TKO in maybe R2 or early R3. But please please Randy, prove everyone wrong, again!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I love your efforts friend.... but come on now. What do you think Machida would do to Coleman? Rua looked horrible in his fight against the old wobbly muppet. None of these things come even remotely close to taking on a prime Machida.
> 
> The most impressive thing I've seen Couture do of late is surviving those sub attempts against Nog. Shows he still has some good core strength. However, Nog had to barely touch him to drop him. Machida is going to punch him in the face, not try to sub him. So, we come back to the clinch game of Couture which nobody has seen tested for 1.5 years.
> 
> Actually, all this serious debating is making my knob shrink. Ifs not becoming of a gentleman of my ridiculousness. Truth is, if Couture wins, I'll be amused to say the least! But he wont. Take that to the bank. ( Not that banks provide any kind of security these days )


You were being serious?

Seemed ridiculous enough to me.

How about a friendly sig bet?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I will bet my account on a Machida victory!!! On a decisive Machida victory!!!

Now how about that?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I will bet my account on a Machida victory!!! On a decisive Machida victory!!!
> 
> Now how about that?


Don't do anything drastic Bobby. The forum is more enjoyable with you in it


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Don't do anything drastic Bobby. The forum is more enjoyable with you in it


Ohh thank you Rusty  you are a real honest friend on here!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I will bet my account on a Machida victory!!! On a decisive Machida victory!!!
> 
> Now how about that?





RustyRenegade said:


> Don't do anything drastic Bobby. The forum is more enjoyable with you in it



^^Ditto

We would miss you Bobby.

Weren't you just as confident that Daley would beat Diaz and Machida would beat Rampage??


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ^^Ditto
> 
> We would miss you Bobby.
> 
> Weren't you just as confident that Daley would beat Diaz and Machida would beat Rampage??


No, Not even close!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

It's always more romantic to hang em up with a glorious loss, in my opinion.

Unfortunately, I don't see much glory in this for Randy, and I don't think I see it leaving round 1, without Machida taking him apart. This will go similar to Couture/Liddell 2 and 3.

Randy has been an absolute legend to the sport though, almost as much as Oleg Taktarov and Keith Hackney, so whatever the result, I'm sure the fighters will share an emotional moment afterwards, that will tug on my heart strings and get the crowd dishing out the standing ovation that Captain America deserves...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> You were being serious?
> 
> Seemed ridiculous enough to me.
> 
> How about a friendly sig bet?


Sig bet? O dear... one of those horrible things. Still, you WILL lose so I guess I may as well, right? Lets do it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> No, Not even close!


really? does this look familiar?



> Let's see if Diaz makes it out of the second round with Daley.. before we make weird speculations that a miracle happens and he would win^^


 - guess who



Soojooko said:


> Sig bet? O dear... one of those horrible things. Still, you WILL lose so I guess I may as well, right? Lets do it.


^^ done:thumb02:

I'll take it easy on you



GlasgowKiss said:


> It's always more romantic to hang em up with a glorious loss, in my opinion.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't see much glory in this for Randy, and I don't think I see it leaving round 1, without Machida taking him apart. This will go similar to Couture/Liddell 2 and 3.
> 
> Randy has been an absolute legend to the sport though, *almost as much as Oleg Taktarov and Keith Hackney,* so whatever the result, I'm sure the fighters will share an emotional moment afterwards, that will tug on my heart strings and get the crowd dishing out the standing ovation that Captain America deserves...


Sorry for the double post but, *WHAT?*


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Sorry for the double post but, *WHAT?*


Hahaha!!! There has to be some irony involved in there. Taktarov was good in his day. One of my favourites even from the early days. Keith Hackney???? Neither even come close to Randy. That dude can't be serious.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Hahaha!!! There has to be some irony involved in there. Taktarov was good in his day. One of my favourites even from the early days. Keith Hackney???? Neither even come close to Randy. That dude can't be serious.



He just trolled the both of ya:thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ^^ done:thumb02:
> 
> I'll take it easy on you


I wont.:angry06:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> .
> 
> Dude, I appreciate your list of awesome. None of it untrue. BUT, its been a god damn long time since any of those fights. There has been a lot of unimpressive fights since. Each one slower and more painful to watch then the last. He hasn't properly competed for an age. Every year that goes by means a lot more to a 45+ year old then to a younger chap. When was the last time Couture beat anybody convincingly? Gonzaga? That was 4 years ago.


While I will agree that he has not had any significant fights the level of my quotes he has still been fighting and competing. The problem is you can say he is old, faded, etc, but in each of his fights he did have he was competitive. Say what you want about his competition, but they were legit fighters who would have destroyed Couture if he wasn't the specimen of health that he is. 

And funny enough you are trying to diminish Couture's last few fights when we could say the same about Lyoto. He had the worst fight of his career vs Shogun who matched him strike for strike. Then in the rematch he got KO'ed for the first time. Then he has the next worst fight in his career vs Rampage. Lyoto is not exactly on the upswing of his career at the moment.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> He just trolled the both of ya:thumb02:


Im not gonna pretend I know anything about forums etc. This is the only one I've ever really been registered to. No idea what Trolling means. Well, kind of an idea.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Im not gonna pretend I know anything about forums etc. This is the only one I've ever really been registered to. No idea what Trolling means. Well, kind of an idea.




hahaha me too. I learned about trolls when everyone started calling me one:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> really? does this look familiar?


Did I ever say I would be willing to bet my account on a single MMA Fight?

did I do that before Rampage or Diaz? 



you think about that one


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

oldfan said:


> hahaha me too. I learned about trolls when everyone started calling me one:thumb02:


What the hell is it then? And I dont wanna go off topic, so...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Did I ever say I would be willing to bet my account on a single MMA Fight?
> 
> did I do that before Rampage or Diaz?
> 
> ...



I don't want to Bobby we really would miss you.

haven't Franky Edgar, Matt Serra and Forrest Griffen taught you anything?

read my sig:angry02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> hahaha me too. I learned about trolls when everyone started calling me one:thumb02:


Oldfans trolling exploits are well documented from when he started. The horrible Toney vs Couture gifs were really pissing off people who lacked a sense of humor:laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> While I will agree that he has not had any significant fights the level of my quotes he has still been fighting and competing. The problem is you can say he is old, faded, etc, but in each of his fights he did have he was competitive. Say what you want about his competition, but they were legit fighters who would have destroyed Couture if he wasn't the specimen of health that he is.
> 
> And funny enough you are trying to diminish Couture's last few fights when we could say the same about Lyoto. He had the worst fight of his career vs Shogun who matched him strike for strike. Then in the rematch he got KO'ed for the first time. Then he has the next worst fight in his career vs Rampage. Lyoto is not exactly on the upswing of his career at the moment.


Rua was a damn dangerous opponent in both Machida fights. Followed by Rampage. Those are tough competitive fights. Whereas Randys fighting Coleman and Toney are not. I dont see what the debate is here. How can anybody say they know anything about Randys current abilities and limits when hes been completely untested for so long.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Hahaha!!! There has to be some irony involved in there. Taktarov was good in his day. One of my favourites even from the early days. Keith Hackney???? Neither even come close to Randy. That dude can't be serious.


Yeah, sorry, just my weird sense of humour kicking in ! 

Taktarov was genuinely good though, and Hackney was kinda bad ass to me..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I don't want to Bobby we really would miss you.
> 
> haven't Franky Edgar, Matt Serra and Forrest Griffen taught you anything?
> 
> read my sig:angry02:


don't worry my friend^^ 

I seriously doupt any Couture believers would take that bet who have more then 2k posts :thumb03:



I knew I was safe right from the beginning


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Rua was a damn dangerous opponent in both Machida fights. Followed by Rampage. Those are tough competitive fights. Whereas Randys fighting Coleman and Toney are not. I dont see what the debate is here. How can anybody say they know anything about Randys current abilities and limits when hes been completely untested for so long.


So you are saying that because we know and have seen Lyoto's weaknesses and limits that we are better able to make an assessment of the winner of this fight?

My point was simply that neither of them have done anything impressive (for their respective careers) in their last few outings. People are talking about Lyoto easily disposing of Couture (which has never been done) when the reality is that this is probably going to be a very tough and difficult fight for both of them.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I get oldfan and Rusty Renegade confused constantly. They're like the middle aged conservative fathers of MMAF. 




And the way BobbyCooper is building up Lyoto for this fight, if he so much as struggles or loses a round against Couture it's going to look awful for the Dragon.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I get oldfan and Rusty Renegade confused constantly. They're like the middle aged conservative fathers of MMAF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now that is gonna hurt Rusty's feelings

...and you're right it's going to look awful for the Dragon


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> now that is gonna hurt Rusty's feelings
> 
> ...and you're right it's going to look awful for the Dragon


I'm the smart one, he's the pretty one:thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'm the smart one, he's the pretty one:thumbsup:



That's right...deal with it


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

WooW...i'm having so much fun reading this thread...

Jones' last 2 fights were really tiring for me as far as Forum activity is concerned.  :laugh:

Now i feel like i'm free and i can enjoy myself seeing other fans going at it. I almost forgot how it is, being SO neutral beofre a fight. 

Great job guys - keep it up.

_PS: i think Machida is gonna try an be elusive - again - he will run from Randy and try to counter him with quick combinations. He could easily tag him, but not in the 1st. And all this time Randy will look to cut him off and clinch with him, trying to work some dirty boxing and some TDs.

Interesting stuff._


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

It's a really tough fight to call in my eyes. Randy is good at controlling a fight and keeping a great pace. Great wrestling, clinch work, and dirty boxing. BUT there are instances where he loses concentration and leaves openings; just look at the Liddell fights.

I think against a guy like Machida, the worst thing you can do is leave an opening. He is super accurate and can exploit openings well. On top of it Machida is amazing at maintaining distance and has a sumo background that helps his TDD.

Tough fight to call but I'm leaning 55:45 Machida via decision or tko.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lyoto by KO.

Easy fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Lyoto has no need to be gun-shy here.. he's going to come out swinging like never before


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Lyoto has no need to be gun-shy here.. he's going to come out swinging like never before


Ramble all you want Bobby, pictures don't lie.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lyoto doesn't need to be aggressive.

He'll probably just hit with one good one and finish him from there.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Lyoto has no need to be gun-shy here.. he's going to come out swinging like never before


While you may be right, and that would be just what he needs (a quick, agressive destruction of a very tough legend) if he is overly agressive, Randy may weather the initial storm and work his clinch game and wrestling and grind him for the remainder of the round (though almsot definitely not finish him). Not that that would win the fight, but it wouldn't be a good strart, ya know?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Ramble all you want Bobby, pictures don't lie.


Best Machida shop ever:laugh:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Ramble all you want Bobby, pictures don't lie.


Tell me, how should I be able to solace your soul after that disappointment oldie? Don't make it so hard for me dammit


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I reckon Couture will win by decision. But the fight can go any way.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Lyoto via TKO/KO in the second.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Lets take a moment and look at this logically. Everyone knows how to beat Machida now, cut him off, and don't get the sh*t kicked out of you as you try. Lets look at the two fighters who've attempted this:

Shogun Rua, probably the fasted LHW other than Machida (possibly Jones as well) in the game. He landed on Machida often, but not with any regularity until the second half of #1, and finished Machida while Machida was attacking (not counter-attacking) in #2.

Rampage Jackson. Rampage is slower than Shogun (obviously) but is still a very dynamic LHW. He was able to touch Machida all three rounds. But very rarely was able to land solidly. Aside from a few power hooks and the clinch uppercut he landed nothing noteworthy against the most hesitant Machida I've ever seen

Now lets look at Couture. I wanted to wait until after the Countdown show to see what he was doing in his training. And honestly from the Countdown's pitifully short exposee on Couture and Machida he looked like a much slower version of Shogun. 

Now if Shogun wasn't able to corner Machida against the cage with his FAR superior speed to Rampage, and most definitely superior speed to The Ancient One. How do you expect him to keep pace with Machida?

Machida via TKO in rd 1, or Machida via old school "Can't touch this" UD.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Lets take a moment and look at this logically. Everyone knows how to beat Machida now, cut him off, and don't get the sh*t kicked out of you as you try. Lets look at the two fighters who've attempted this:


 Randy is not a striker like Shogun and Rampage the comparisons are silly.


> Shogun Rua, probably the fasted LHW other than Machida (possibly Jones as well) in the game. He landed on Machida often, but not with any regularity until the second half of #1, and finished Machida while Machida was attacking (not counter-attacking) in #2.


 Shogun and Randy are completely different fighters, Randy will have a drastically better game plan. Randy does not have the physical capabilities to fight Shogun's fight just like Shogun does not have the skills to fight Randy's. 



> Rampage Jackson. Rampage is slower than Shogun (obviously) but is still a very dynamic LHW. He was able to touch Machida all three rounds. But very rarely was able to land solidly. Aside from a few power hooks and the clinch uppercut he landed nothing noteworthy against the most hesitant Machida I've ever seen


 Again, different fighters, different physical abilities and different skills. 



> Now lets look at Couture. I wanted to wait until after the Countdown show to see what he was doing in his training. And honestly from the Countdown's pitifully short exposee on Couture and Machida he looked like a much slower version of Shogun.


 Explain to me how a wrestler can be a slower version of Shogun?



> Now if Shogun wasn't able to corner Machida against the cage with his FAR superior speed to Rampage, and most definitely superior speed to The Ancient One. How do you expect him to keep pace with Machida?


 Because that has been Randy's game his entire career it hasn't been Shoguns.


> Machida via TKO in rd 1, or Machida via old school "Can't touch this" UD.


Machida's strength is being "elusive", Randy's strength is in stifling movement and controlling his opponent. This is a horrible match up for Machida. Randy is a thinker and this is a physical chess game. Machida has speed but Randy has heard that before and prevailed, Machida has some power but Randy has fought more powerful fighters and prevailed. This is a fight Randy wanted to go out and retire on and he would not pick a fight that he wasn't sure he could win. 

Couture in a snoozer fight that nobody wants to watch twice. An ugly UD for the natural.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy that Randy Couture gets to go out in the biggest stage to date, even better moment if he manages to win. But winning might motivate him to keep fighting. So I guess a loss is in order, I dont want Machida getting cut either. Randy is going out in a better way than Chuck Liddell did, for sure.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

my boy machida will do this to randy hopefully:thumbsup:










i want to also see his famous left straight dragon punch followd by a leg sweep this is so funny


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

yeah... here's what will happen to his straight left.










Soon followed by this


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

sorry oldfan but like boby i am also a stubborn dude who wont back down  hihi
this will happen if randy strikes wid my baby boy









if that doesnt work maybe we go to our next plan machida being elusive ..sometimes they call it backpedaling or running away or sprinting..cant see any gif machida doin it but i think this will give him the victory


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tabares, you do realise that in the second two gifs you posted, Machida got countered by insanely hard kicks from Rua and his punches either missed or were blocked. If you never noticed this, it's no wonder you think Machida won.

Not saying that Couture can counter in the same way, but those gifs don't show Machida having his way in the fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

That's good:thumb02:

My new avatar if Lyoto manages to "run" out a victory


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

SM33 said:


> Tabares, you do realise that in the second two gifs you posted, Machida got countered by insanely hard kicks from Rua and his punches either missed or were blocked. If you never noticed this, it's no wonder you think Machida won.
> 
> Not saying that Couture can counter in the same way, but those gifs don't show Machida having his way in the fight.


the first gif was the one i am hoping machida wud land to randy..shogun is a very tough dude thats y he can take that kind of damage
and those second gif i was showing lyoto moves left straight dragon uppercat wid a legsweep ..i am not discrediting shogun here btw coz shogun didnt get slipped and outbalance from that sweep.just showing some baby boy machida moves


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Tabares said:


> the first gif was the one i am hoping machida wud land to randy..shogun is a very tough dude thats y he can take that kind of damage
> and those second gif i was showing lyoto moves left straight dragon uppercat wid a legsweep ..i am not discrediting shogun here btw coz shogun didnt get slipped and outbalance *from that sweep.just showing some baby boy machida moves*


You're a bit of a weirdo you mate.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

I was picking Randy for this one, but I actually went back and watched a couple of machida's fights, and I am pretty sure he'll take the win here. I just think Randy won't be able to cut him off like he has been able to do in the past. I still want Randy to take it, I just don't think he'll be able to. Going to be one hell of a fight though!


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> You're a bit of a weirdo you mate.


yes i know it sounds a bit of weird having a machida man crush no ****..i dnt want to be hated by sm33 i know he loves shogun dnt know if he got man crush on shogun but my boy machida is more handsome hahah!









OH BOBY DONT LET YOUR JAW DROP WHEN U SEE THIS MACHIDA PIC


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Tabares said:


> yes i know it sounds a bit of weird having a machida man crush no ****..i dnt want to be hated by sm33 i know he loves shogun dnt know if he got man crush on shogun but my boy machida is more handsome hahah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some times there is just going too far man.

Some times you have to draw a line, you've just long jumped right over that line.

Freaky.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 3, 2010)

I hope Couture wins his retirement match somehow.. Machida can end his losing streak later..


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Some times there is just going too far man.
> 
> Some times you have to draw a line, you've just long jumped right over that line.
> 
> Freaky.


i know what im doing bro..i know my limit on my jokes..and about boby and me . we always do jokes to each other about machida being sexy and handsome!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

F*** it. I voted Randy for the pure bliss it will bring me if he wins. Nothing would make me happier than Randy throwing Machida around for three rounds. :thumbsup:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I would personally love to see Couture win, but it's not happening.

Machida by 1st round TKO.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Tabares said:


> i know what im doing bro..i know my limit on my jokes..and about boby and me . we always do jokes to each other about machida being sexy and handsome!


Easily the best poster on this forum.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Randy looked horrible at the weigh-ins, looked as if he was about to cry and looked very skinny.

Machida TKO Round 2.


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

Is everyone forgetting that Machida is a BJJ black belt?

It feels like I'm the only one seeing Machida catching Randy in a submission sometime during the match or at least attempts to do so?

I feel like that's one aspect of Machida's game that people don't train for as much, and instead like to focus a lot on his stand up.

Those are just my 2 cents. 

Machida FTW!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Machida via sub or TKO


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Dmaster23 said:


> Is everyone forgetting that Machida is a BJJ black belt?
> 
> It feels like I'm the only one seeing Machida catching Randy in a submission sometime during the match or at least attempts to do so?
> 
> ...


Machida hasn't submitted anyone since Soko gave up 4 years ago and Couture hasn't been submitted for 10 years. BJJ won't decide this fight


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

First time Lyoto touches him Randy is going down!

First Round Knock Out :thumbsup:


I am pretty sure the Knock Down will come like this 

*2.20 min*


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Haven't watched the whole video but is that Machida's new stance or is his boxing just a bit strange? His shoulders are more square as if to box, I wonder if this is a permanent change to his stance because boxing and his Shotokan are worlds apart and I don't think boxing techniques would aid his game much unless he changes it a lot.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

wanna ask some american guys here what time is it in america now...here in philipines its 10:30pm..our local tv show says ufc 129 will be showing tomorow at 9:30..im really confused about the time i dnt know if they will air it live or delay by 1-2 hours...and what time will it be on air on western time?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

i got 10:47am


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

oldfan said:


> i got 10:47am


thnx oldfan ..yes its goin to be live 2morow then


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Lyoto will win TKO by the 1st round.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Tabares there´s a time count down at the top left corner on UFC.com page.
I always use that to calculate the time.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Superfight number one.

Think Lyoto stops his early to mid.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Machida gets exposed for the bum he truly is once and for all.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

It's all or nothing for BobbyCooper now 

This fight is still kinda surreal to me, can't explain why. Never expected to see these two guys fight, love 'em both :/


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Machida gets exposed for the bum he truly is once and for all.


smh..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> smh..


So much hate? Shaking my head? Both?!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I have Machida finishing this by KO, but I have learned a long time ago to never doubt Randy. He might surprise us and go out with a win... Loving this music that Randy is coming out to!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm predicting that I won't make a prediction.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I never want to count Randy out or not believe in him, but I'm very nervous. Would love to see him go out on a high note instead of a crushing defeat


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Randy looks so calm and confident it's unnerving heh.

This'll be interesting


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

LOL @ this fight being sponsored by Mortal Kombat


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

In my view this match depends on wether Machida has his mojo back or not, so who knows?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Pretty psyched for this fight. I mean this could easily be a main event but we get 2 title fights after it?

Awesome. I'm pulling for Machida but whatever, Randy winning is cool too.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> LOL @ this fight being sponsored by Mortal Kombat


yeah Lyoto is from Street Fighter, wth man


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

10-9 Machida?

Though the agressor can be debatable


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Already impressed with Lyoto's ability to keep Randy off of him. Upset though


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

No, Machida for sure that round.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hurt Randy with that knee.

Think Lyoto gets the KO in the 2nd.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Segal...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Steven Segal Strikes Again!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Steven Seagal You Bitch!

What The Hell! Blackhouse Does It Again 

Aw that hurt me a little to see Randy go down like that


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

no no no, Randy looks hurt bad


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

haha cheggit out!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow!!! Karate kick of doom! Karate kid style!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Goddamn (edit) Miagi strikes again


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

..............................................................


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Lyoto: CHECK PLEASE!

STEVEN SEAGAL FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh Snap


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Steven Seagal You Bitch!
> 
> What The Hell! Blackhouse Does It Again
> 
> Aw that hurt me a little to see Randy go down like that


Thats not Segal, full on karate kid crane kick.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Crane kick. Rofl!


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, that was sick!!!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Bittersweet ending, especially if this is the last we see of Randy :/


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I love MMA


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Sucks to see Randy go out like that!


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

I think Randy lost a tooth


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Got my prediction was Perfect - TKO 2nd, but i was pooling for Randy to win this fight! 

Ooooh well! 

*THANK YOU RANDY FOR EVERYTHING YOU DID FOR MMA!*​


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Respect gained for Lyoto


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol Segal Strikes Again!?!?!?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Steven Seagal > Greg Jackson


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn Randy, you'll be sorely missed 

All time legend


----------



## peanuts40 (Mar 20, 2011)

Damn the Great One strikes again.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Segal strikes again


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

in the words of dana white

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Lol Segal Strikes Again!?!?!?


More like Mr Miyagi.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you Randy.

Thank you for always taking dangerous fights, never wanting to fight scrubs, always wanting to test yourself, and producing some of the greatest MMA moments of all time.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

> mr segal also taught me this kick


damn!!!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If Segal is in Anderson's corner, GSP has already lost the fight.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

"No can defend" LOL!
Mr. Miyaghi>Segal


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Crane stance no can defendraise01:raise01:

enjoy Bobby:thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

"One in a million kick" Vitor? Shut your damn mouth, you lost


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Hole sweet jeezus.


Thank you Randy.

WAR LYOTO !


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

THAT WAS SICK! I stopping to doubt Segal too, i really think he did something to them, second fantastic knockout.
Too bad Randy broke his teeth


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Knocked some of his teeth out...:O


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Crane stance no can defendraise01:raise01:
> 
> enjoy Bobby:thumb02:


Randy is MY HERO TOO!
I have more respect for him right now, than i ever had!

raise01:

LEGENDARY!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Fantastic fight! This is exactly how Randy should go, like a true warrior! Congrats to Lyoto aswell! This just feels right even though I wanted Randy to win. It just feels like it was supposed to be.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Illegal shot to the back of the head. he should be DQ'd


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Fixed.



Terror Kovenant said:


> Thank you Randy.
> 
> Thank you for always taking dangerous fights, *(except Jon Jones)*


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

LOL at wiki. Someone actually put Crane Kick as the method of victory.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Emericanaddict said:


> Fantastic fight! This is exactly how Randy should go, like a true warrior! Congrats to Lyoto aswell! This just feels right even though I wanted Randy to win. It just feels like it was supposed to be.


Well he wanted to retire and he certainly didn't go after weak opponents. He wanted either Lyoto or Shogun. The two most recent former LHW champs. Gotta respect a 47 year old man on the verge of retirement asking for dangerous fights


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

That kick was awesome, Machida looks better than ever.

Shame to see Randy KO'ed, but he went out like a warrior, no shame in that.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, poor guy loses his teeth in his final fight.

Kudos to Randy for an excellent and storied career. It was a fun ride. Nice to see Machida pick up a win, though let's see how far he can run with it. Beating a nearly 50 year old Randy in his retirement fight is one thing, but picking up wins against the Ruas and Jacksons of the world is another.


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Karate Kid. 

I love this guy. 

Goodbye Randy, and thank you for everything.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This card is insane, from the prelims all the way to this match... Best of 2011 easily


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Randy said it best at the end: "i looked like i was sitting there...while he was moving"...if i can remember correctly. :confused02:

Machida was just too fast and technical for Randy in the end.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hopefully this will end this stupid debate.

Lyoto is a special fighter. Once in a lifetime.

Definitely not a "bum".


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Hopefully this will end this stupid debate.
> 
> Lyoto is a special fighter. Once in a lifetime.
> 
> Definitely not a "bum".


Hopefully this boosts his confidence level up and take him back on the road to the title.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Hopefully this will end this stupid debate.
> 
> Lyoto is a special fighter. Once in a lifetime.
> 
> Definitely not a "bum".


lol, lighten up, Francis.

It's the internet. No need to take everything so literally and seriously. Some of us come here to have a little fun.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, lighten up, Francis.
> 
> It's the internet. Quit taking everything so literally and seriously. Some of us come here to have a little fun.


You aren't the only one to state such sentiments.

Otherwise I wouldn't have bothered posting that.

It seemed to be actually, way more common than it should've been.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fair enough. Machida is in no way a bum. He is very much a special fighter, regardless of whether you were rooting for him or rooting for Randy. He's got a nifty highlight reel, and any fighter can hit a slump... it's where he goes from here that counts.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> This card is insane, from the prelims all the way to this match... Best of 2011 easily


This. Holy shit this card is epic from top to bottom. I know Aldo and Homnick are going to put on a show for sure as well. Only thing I'm worried about is GSP/Shields >_>


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

While I wouldn't say Machida is a bum or overrated, he did just KO a Randy Couture that was more than on his way out of the sport. His last few fights he has not looked very impressive, not counting the Toney fight. I think he needs another fight against a top 5 guy to see where he is. He is 2-2 against top guys or 1-3 with that controversial decision win. His performance against Evans was outstanding though. 

Anyone have any names that could be next for Machida? He has fought all the top guys at 205 except for the champ and Davis. Maybe Davis is next after Evans? Or else it would be a rematch against someone at the top.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

SerJ said:


> While I wouldn't say Machida is a bum or overrated, he did just KO a Randy Couture that was more than on his way out of the sport. His last few fights he has not looked very impressive, not counting the Toney fight. Anyone have any names that are next for Machida. He has fought all the top guys at 205 except for the champ and Davis. Maybe Davis is next after Evans? Or else it would be a rematch against someone at the top.


Probably Forest.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Best card of the century. Lyoto was a monster tonight, Randy was visibly frustrated in the first minute.



Guess we know how JDS knocks out Lesnar in June. :thumb02:


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

dam it so happy this day! 
was so very nervous when randy landed 1 good shot in lyoto's chin.
my boy is really great randy cant hug him and force a clinch
NOW WATCH OUT JONES!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Absolutely amazing fight. Machida's footwork looked superb. It was more than Randy being slow. Machida was literally running circles around him! 

And a freakin leaping scissor front snap! Who trains that! I'm officially dumbfounded!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Who said Machida was done...lolz. He was never gone...he's here to say and I'm still sticking by the fact that he'll give JBJ the most trouble next to Rashad and possibily Shogun. 

That kick is still playing in my head. Mr. Miyagi has to be smiling down on Machida man...


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Does anyone have any clips of the knockout?


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> Illegal shot to the back of the head. he should be DQ'd


 From page 15:sarcastic12:for those too lazy to read the threads they post in



METALLICA_RULES said:


> Does anyone have any clips of the knockout?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Ooooh what a KO. Beeeautiful!!!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow. Terrfic knockout. Blackhouse Team on some Karate Kid shit these days. Good to see Machida back in the zone finally. This was never the best match up for Randy but yes, nuff respect for taking on tall tasks and trying. You can never look past a guy like that. Definitely a legend and respectful bloke. 

But yeah, Machida is looking frightening again and he sort of lost quite a bit of respect for a moment. Good to see the Dragon reEnter of sorts and reclaim his reptuation. Now if the Lyotofans can keep the salad tossing to a minimum, I won't get so annoyed


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Mad respect to Randy for even taking this fight, it was a terrible mismatch. The difference in speed between the two fighters was just ridiculous.

Unbelievable KO, I jumped out of my seat when it happened, some straight up video game shit right there.

Randy will fight Fedor one day.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

didnt want either guy to lose...

the respect Machida was giving randy and the way he was thanking randy for wanting the fight was just awesome

THANK RANDY FOR THE MEMORIES, YOU ARE A LEGEND AND WILL BE MISSED


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Did anyone else think Anderson Silva left his body and took over Lyoto's?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I mean... really. What did we expect? This fight was a ridiculous idea from day one.

Clinch indeed. :laugh:

Even Randy at the end had a sobering, "what the feck was I thinking" look on his face.

I'm glad its over. I didn't enjoy betting against the Captain.

Thanks for the memories Randy. You are up there with Anderson Silva for most talk-worthy moments. x


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow Lyoto this is now the fourth time he made me cry after his fights..:sad02: Such an emotional moment again from this beautiful person. What an amazing human being you are Lyoto!!!

Your Legend will raise forever Lyoto  Forever!!!

You make this world a better place every single day!!!


Also my heads of to Randy to battle Lyoto the way he did. Mad Respect for the man and his Legacy!!!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow Lyoto this is now the fourth time he made me cry after his fights..:sad02: Such an emotional moment again from this beautiful person. What an amazing human being you are Lyoto!!!
> 
> Your Legend will raise forever Lyoto  Forever!!!
> 
> ...


God I hope this is a joke. If it is I still blame you for making me throw up a little in the back of my mouth.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mad KO, Machida needed to not just win, but to be impressive too. 

I suppose everyone is tied up, Machida vs Vladdi?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn Coop, must've been cool watching your hero pull that kick outta his sleeve 

But my hero did it first, haha


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow Lyoto this is now the fourth time he made me cry after his fights..:sad02: Such an emotional moment again from this beautiful person. What an amazing human being you are Lyoto!!!
> 
> Your Legend will raise forever Lyoto  Forever!!!
> 
> ...


Awkward...


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

SM33 said:


> Mad KO, Machida needed to not just win, but to be impressive too.
> 
> I suppose everyone is tied up, Machida vs Vladdi?


agree with me or not they are not in the same league sm33
posible next fight
winner of
hammil=rampage
griffin=shogun
or
rashad=davis


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> agree with me or not they are not in the same league sm33
> posible next fight
> winner of
> hammil=rampage
> ...


They are very much in the same league, don't forget that Machida was coming off 2 losses. Vladdi also just scored a KO tonight, in much quicker time against a much younger opponent than Couture, no reason he can't fight Machida.

The only fight that is soon enough not to put Machida out for a while is Rampage vs Hamill, Rampage just beat Machida and if he beats Hamill he is very possibly No.1 Contender so it does not make sense for Machida to fight him again so soon.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

SM33 said:


> They are very much in the same league, don't forget that Machida was coming off 2 losses. Vladdi also just scored a KO tonight, in much quicker time against a much younger opponent than Couture, no reason he can't fight Machida.
> 
> The only fight that is soon enough not to put Machida out for a while is Rampage vs Hamill, Rampage just beat Machida and if he beats Hamill he is very possibly No.1 Contender so it does not make sense for Machida to fight him again so soon.


i think dana white wont make that happen..
bader wud be the my bet coz lyoto wants to fight in rio if given the oportunity
those i mention above is already booked
but anything can happen


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Damn Coop, must've been cool watching your hero pull that kick outta his sleeve
> 
> But my hero did it first, haha


Even cooler was what he did afterwards Budhi


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Andy's was more beautifully done but Lyoto hitting the mr miyagi crane kick to put Randy out to pasture was pretty ******* awesome. The fight went basically exactly as I thought it would outside of the kick finish I thought he would drop him with a straight left hand.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow Lyoto this is now the fourth time he made me cry after his fights..:sad02: Such an emotional moment again from this beautiful person. What an amazing human being you are Lyoto!!!
> 
> Your Legend will raise forever Lyoto  Forever!!!
> 
> ...


There are fans... and then theres BobbyCooper. :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> There are fans... and then theres BobbyCooper. :thumb02:


We should all have a fan like Bobby:thumbsup:

just not close enough to stalk us.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> We should all have a fan like Bobby:thumbsup:
> 
> just not close enough to stalk us.


Exactly. If Coops lived in Brazil, round the corner from Lyoto... I would be a little concerned.


----------



## NGen2010 (Jun 3, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> You aren't the only one to state such sentiments.
> 
> Otherwise I wouldn't have bothered posting that.
> 
> It seemed to be actually, way more common than it should've been.


Get a grip. Lyoto will think he's better then he really is after beating a 47 year old man. CAn't believe this went into round 2. 

Love Randy and what he has done for the sport, but seriously. This does not make Lyoto GREAT. Rampage will KO him if they fight again, Rua, who looked like a little kid against Jones will destroy Lyoto. The guy did what he was supposed to do in this fight.

Now again, lightin up.


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

NGen2010 said:


> Get a grip. Lyoto will think he's better then he really is after beating a 47 year old man. CAn't believe this went into round 2.
> 
> Love Randy and what he has done for the sport, but seriously. This does not make Lyoto GREAT. Rampage will KO him if they fight again, Rua, who looked like a little kid against Jones will destroy Lyoto. The guy did what he was supposed to do in this fight.
> 
> Now again, lightin up.


:thumbsdown:


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah NGen, you're right. People have been crane kick KOing legends left and right lately. No big deal...


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Best card of the century. Lyoto was a monster tonight, Randy was visibly frustrated in the first minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we know how JDS knocks out Lesnar in June. :thumb02:


JDS need to raise the bar. He will do "Showtime" kick but it will end like a front kick. Propably with 360° - not sure yet


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with NGen2010, people aren't looking at the bigger picture, they're just looking this kick. We all expected Lyoto to put Randy away, people are impressed by how it happened but Couture was the perfect guy to attempt such a move on.

Realistically Machida's got work to do and he'll have to continually surprise in order to beat those who already beat him and are sitting at the top.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> We should all have a fan like Bobby:thumbsup:
> 
> just not close enough to stalk us.


Am I not your biggest Fan oldie? Guess I need to step up my game to make you feel it more :thumb02:



Soojooko said:


> Exactly. If Coops lived in Brazil, round the corner from Lyoto... I would be a little concerned.


I thought about moving to Belém^^

I'm gonna dedicate all my Life for Shotokan Karate Master Lyoto Machida and get taught the philosophy of Life by Master Lyoto!!!

I need a change in my life.. I think The Machida Dojo is where I will find my ease of mind and peace with this world!


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

how about we put a hidden camera on lyoto's private cr or his room so that we can see him naked ! haha! joke lol!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Am I not your biggest Fan oldie? Guess I need to step up my game to make you feel it more :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of yours too Bobby. It wouldn't surprise me a bit if you found your way to a Machida Dojo.:thumb02:



Tabares said:


> how about we put a hidden camera on lyoto's private cr or his room so that we can see him naked ! haha! joke lol!


Tabares, ... I've always had a thing for philipina girls because it has been my experience that they are total freaks.

I see the boys are too.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Tabares, ... I've always had a thing for philipina girls because it has been my experience that they are total freaks.
> 
> I see the boys are too.


men not all filipino are freaky but i think im 1 of those filip freaks..
im so excited to graduate from college i want to be a seaman.
maybe given luck in the future i hope i could go to brazil and visit their dojo.
its my dream nothings imposible


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

@oldfan
I cant bring myself round to calling in our sig bet. Any other fighter, and I would be all over it. But Randy? It feels juvenile. Better I just remind you that...


I WON


... and we'll leave it at that. :cheeky4:


For the record, I was going to have you stick with the same Sig, but put a big red "L" on Randys forehead. Like I said... juvenile. ( Imagining it is funny enough )


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> @oldfan
> I cant bring myself round to calling in our sig bet. Any other fighter, and I would be all over it. But Randy? It feels juvenile. Better I just remind you that...
> 
> 
> ...


You are too kindraise01:

In return for your generosity I will keep this ridiculous avatar for a while


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> You are too kindraise01:
> 
> In return for your generosity I will keep this ridiculous avatar for a while


Nice. That'll do, grandad.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Tabares said:


> how about we put a hidden camera on lyoto's private cr or his room so that we can see him naked ! haha! joke lol!


Again man, just too far, seriously.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I was in the minority that thought Randy would pull this one out of the bag. I guess it was a minority for a reason. Machida completely outlcassed Randy from the get-go - the speed difference was remarkable. 

The finish was epic (i was on my feet watching it), but there was always only going to be one winner. Shame for Couture, but it doesnt diminish his legacy in the slightest. 

It isnt the first and i'm guessing it wont be the last time i'm wrong. Congrats Machida!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I wish Coop would stalk the crap outta me!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'm a big fan of yours too Bobby. It wouldn't surprise me a bit if you found your way to a Machida Dojo.:thumb02:


love your new avy son  I told ya Lyoto will always have a place for you guys in his Big, Big Heart!!!







oldfan said:


> I'm a big fan of yours too Bobby. It wouldn't surprise me a bit if you found your way to a Machida Dojo.:thumb02:





Budhisten said:


> I wish Coop would stalk the crap outta me!


You know guys^^ I was searching everywhere on youtube to find this special song.. 

Let's make Love tonight :thumb02:



you get the deal


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Just took a quick look at the Wiki page of UFC 134 guys :confused02: 

And this overtook me a little^^

* Middleweight Championship bout: Brazil Anderson Silva vs . Japan Yushin Okami[6]
* Light Heavyweight bout: Brazil Mauricio Rua vs. United States Forrest Griffin[6]
* Light Heavyweight bout:Brazil Lyoto Machida vs. United States Brandon Vera[6]*
* Lightweight bout: Brazil Thiago Tavares vs. United States Spencer Fisher[6]
* Light Heavyweight bout: Brazil Luiz Cane vs. Bulgaria Stanislav Nedkov[6]
* Lightweight bout: Brazil Edson Barboza vs. England Ross Pearson[6]
* Middleweight bout: Brazil Maiquel Falcão vs . United States Tom Lawlor
* Welterweight bout: Brazil Paulo Thiago vs. United States David Mitchell[7]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_134


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Just took a quick look at the Wiki page of UFC 134 guys :confused02:
> 
> And this overtook me a little^^
> 
> ...


Somebody is having a bit of fun, Coops. Its been taken down. Thank god. Vera is not getting anywhere near this monumental card.


----------



## Tabares (Mar 27, 2011)

BobbyCooper said:


> Just took a quick look at the Wiki page of UFC 134 guys :confused02:
> 
> And this overtook me a little^^
> 
> ...


 dnt really like it..
really hurts me to see brandon vera (half-flip) vs my favorite machida


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Somebody is having a bit of fun, Coops. Its been taken down. Thank god. Vera is not getting anywhere near this monumental card.


Yet Spencer Fisher is ?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Yet Spencer Fisher is ?


Touché.


----------

